# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Review: Waterplant Crossflow Cooling Fan (Plus)

## AquaticQuotient.com

PFK reader Janet Cremetti tested this new fan on an overheating 40 l/ 8.8 gal aquarium during the summer. Here's what she had to say

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

